# Sonax perfect finish alternative



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

Hi people,

Does anyone know an alternative polish that matches sonax perfect finish in cut and finish equal 

Many Thanks 
Charlie


----------



## minotaur uk (Dec 13, 2018)

Menzerna 3500 is similar, or 3800 if you need less cut or scholl s30


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

charlie20vt said:


> Hi people,
> 
> Does anyone know an alternative polish that matches sonax perfect finish in cut and finish equal
> 
> ...


Scholl S20 is the exact equivalent for cut and gloss (4/6 for cut, 6/6 for gloss)


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

As mentioned s20,






I prefer the profiline tbh, how come your looking at an alternative /


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Another vote for Scholl S20 Black... Awesome for 1-stepping, and a little less pad sensitive than some of the Scholl polishes. Works well on a lot of things, with a lot of different tools. Epic when paired with the Scholl Spider pads, though. 

P2000 to final finish in one step with a Scholl White Spider Sandwich pad on certain paints. 

Hope this helps...

- Steampunk


----------



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

Rian said:


> As mentioned s20,
> 
> Clash of the Titans - Sonax Perfect Finish vs Scholl S20 Black - YouTube
> 
> I prefer the profiline tbh, how come your looking at an alternative /


I really like it but it's pricey I think


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

KC F5 is probably the closest you'll get to PF:thumb:

Excellent on soft paints to hard paints and finishes great:thumb:

S20 would be more aggressive than PF for cut and definitely doesn't have the finishing capability of PF


----------



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

chongo said:


> KC F5 is probably the closest you'll get to PF:thumb:
> 
> Excellent on soft paints to hard paints and finishes great:thumb:
> 
> S20 would be more aggressive than PF for cut and definitely doesn't have the finishing capability of PF


Ah nice one cheers mate is finish of f5 as glossy as perfect finish


----------



## Timbo84 (Apr 14, 2018)

Scholl s20 . Cracking one step and like said earlier great on lots of different paint


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

charlie20vt said:


> Ah nice one cheers mate is finish of f5 as glossy as perfect finish


It's never let me down when it comes to finishing :thumb:

S20 is to over hyped


----------



## Triggauk (Feb 1, 2017)

chongo said:


> It's never let me down when it comes to finishing :thumb:
> 
> S20 is to over hyped


I used to think this until I started using it strictly with the purple/honey spider only.... In all honesty I find all of the Scholl abrasives struggle to work well on anything but the spider pads.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Triggauk said:


> I used to think this until I started using it strictly with the purple/honey spider only.... In all honesty I find all of the Scholl abrasives struggle to work well on anything but the spider pads.


This is quite true... There are a few outsiders that Scholl works well on (LC Hydro-Tech being one of them, Meg's Burgundy; the Yellow and White Hex pads they're _okay _on... Foam, that is. S3+ XXL and S17+ are really nice on wool, as well.), but it's mostly with their own pads that these polishes sing, and in particular the spiders. S20 Black is somewhat less pad sensitive than some of the line (S30+ is _very_ pad sensitive.), and will play ball on some open cell foams where most of them balk at anything other than closed, but it's at its most impressive on the spiders. It was originally made as a 1-polish, 1-pad system with the Navy spider (Kind of like Rupes did with UHS), but it is deeply impressive on the rest of the range as well.

That said, a lot of polishes from other brands get a performance boost on Scholl's spiders, too... I'm a fan of Scholl and use quite a few of their products, but these pads are probably the best thing they've done.

- Steampunk


----------

